# Monte 2 replacement



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I know nothing can replace the Monte 2 when they're on the mark. Being that the last box was a disaster i'm looking for a decent replacement.Besides the H.Upmann 2 or VR Unicos,does anyone have other suggestions. Having a little trouble making a choice so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

IMHO the especial is smoking much better
than than the Monte 2's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Replacing a Monte #2 is like replacing a classic car!
Good Luck!!!!!!
The cigar has no equal IMHO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion Bull,going to give them a shot.
Tony while the Monte may be compared to a classic car,they've been smoking like a Gremlin X.That being said,one of my vendors has them on a great sale price.will buy 10-15 and let them sit and sit and sit some more.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried the Diplimaticos #2? Same size, shape, smoking time. Different flavor profile, But I really like them. It is the only cigar I've ever smoked that made my whole mouth tingle (and I don't know why).


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Dip 2 is a good choice, and much more consistent in my experience


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Try the SLR Pacifico, more pricey, but damn it is an amazing cigar.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> Dip 2 is a good choice, and much more consistent in my experience


Any idea about the 'Tingle"? Could it have been Nicotine? I've never, once, ever experienced a 'Tingle" sensation in my mouth when smoking a Cigar.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I always have Montecristo #2s in my humidor. Mostly I Just give them away to my poker buddies. I think the flavor I most associate with that Monte twang I now find in the Grand Edmundos. Old #2s may be the best Cubans out there, but finding mid 90s or earlier is an expensive proposition. Nothing is like a good Montecristo. I just smoked a fresh Edmundo Dantes 54, that is the experience I look for, but they're $699 a box.

For the regular line, I find the #3s are more consistent.

I smoked the Dips for a while, but lost my taste for them. They are lighter than the Montes.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Monte 3 is my favorite of the regular line it can be an exceptional cigar esp with some age

Never got a nic kick from a Dip 2, like Bob says it's a med/mild smoke. The Dip 4 has more of a punch. Get a box of those before they all go away


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> Monte 3 is my favorite of the regular line it can be an exceptional cigar esp with some age
> 
> Never got a nic kick from a Dip 2, like Bob says it's a med/mild smoke. The Dip 4 has more of a punch. Get a box of those before they all go away


Some age?

I will never forget that mid 70s Montecristo #3 you hit me with. Pure magic. Layers and layers. Unforgettable.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> IMHO the especial is smoking much better
> than than the Monte 2's.


Are you referring to the Especial (7.5 x 37) or the Especial No. 2 ( 5 8/9 x 37)?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Favourite CC Torp is the Partagas Serie P No. 2, but is a different animal.

Hard to replace the Monte 2, IMO. Suggestions to try: Edmundos, Bolivar Belicosos?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Are you referring to the Especial (7.5 x 37) or the Especial No. 2 ( 5 8/9 x 37)?


Sorry, should have been more specific......I am loving the 2


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific......I am loving the 2


No problem, I just wanted to make sure I knew what I should be looking for...lol!! Do these represent the classical Monte profile?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> No problem, I just wanted to make sure I knew what I should be looking for...lol!! Do these represent the classical Monte profile?


That they do....


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Some interesting suggestions here might be time to organize a box split so we can sample a few of these cigars.....hmmmm

Like many of the Cuban cigars these 10+ years its still hit or miss on construction and blend. 1 out of 3 boxes of Montes are smoking up to their reputation these days IMO.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quint said:


> Some interesting suggestions here might be time to organize a box split so we can sample a few of these cigars.....hmmmm
> 
> Like many of the Cuban cigars these 10+ years its still hit or miss on construction and blend. 1 out of 3 boxes of Montes are smoking up to their reputation these days IMO.


I'd have to respectfully disagree with this. The '10 and '11 batches of Montes, specifically the No 2s, have been spectacular given their young age and I have not seen any construction issues.

Prior to that, I do agree that they were hit or miss on some boxes.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

TrippMc4 said:


> I'd have to respectfully disagree with this. The '10 and '11 batches of Montes, specifically the No 2s, have been spectacular given their young age and I have not seen any construction issues.
> 
> Prior to that, I do agree that they were hit or miss on some boxes.


Good to know, the 2 boxes of 10's I have, construction is very good, taste profile/blend is spectacular from 1 and blah from the other, both from same vendor. Having said that those are the only 2 boxes of #2's I've bought in 2 years because I was so discouraged with quality so good to hear the have straighten out there quality issues for 10's and 11's: Here's to 2012 being a stellar year. :beerchug:Thanks for the info.

....still think a cigar split needs to be organized to try a few of these suggestions :smoke2:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Monte 2's seem to stir up passion on both sides of the fence. I personally gave up on them, too many bad cigars, and it's not my favorite vitola anyway. I have had some great ones, but many more that were just blah.

Monte 4's are in the same boat, IMHO, but a shade more consistent than the 2's. With Dip 4's still around, and Boli PC's and Sig II's and PLPC's (PLPCs need some age more then the others) delivering consistently good results, I don't buy many Monte 4's nowadays either.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Monte 2's seem to stir up passion on both sides of the fence. I personally gave up on them, too many bad cigars, and it's not my favorite vitola anyway. I have had some great ones, but many more that were just blah.
> 
> Monte 4's are in the same boat, IMHO, but a shade more consistent than the 2's. With Dip 4's still around, and Boli PC's and Sig II's and PLPC's (PLPCs need some age more then the others) delivering consistently good results, I don't buy many Monte 4's nowadays either.


My problem is that the no. 2 is my favorite vitola and plus they were the cigars I smoked on my honeymoon...memories, oh the memories. All that being said they are very, very inconsistent. Not necessarily from inside the same box but definitely from box to box. My buddy has a box of them which are so beautiful it has me thinking about larceny.

The 4s as you say are much the same. The last 4 I had that made a mark was in 1999. They haven't been bad or poorly constructed, just fairly one dimensional and dare I say it boring. I can see how you could easily replace them with the cigars you mentioned above, except for the Dip 4s because I haven't found them anywhere.

I love this thread BTW...Great Discussion.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

On the same note, the diplo 2 and 4 have been marketed
to be a substitute for the Monte at a reasonable price.
I can say that my 08 Diplos are far Superior to the Monte's
in construction and flavor..


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay,let me re-cap. 

MONTES-- 2-3-4-Especiales2- Grand Edmundo

DIPS-2-4

BOLI- belacoso-pc

SIGLO II

PLPC

SLR pacificos

Well guys i have Boli,Siglo and PL marcas,but not those vitolas.
I'll save the Dip 2 for next purchase so its either the especiales or grand ed.
Usually i just pull the trigger on an order but for some reason or other i was stuck on the fence with this one.Thank you all for your imput.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Thank you for the suggestion Bull,going to give them a shot.
> Tony while the Monte may be compared to a classic car,they've been smoking like a Gremlin X.That being said,one of my vendors has them on a great sale price.will buy 10-15 and let them sit and sit and sit some more.


I don't know what to say 07's 08's, 09's have been smoking great. Some of the best smokers of all time IMHO! Construction issues these days are about as rare as seeing a GremlinX!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

[/attach]


tonybrooklyn said:


> i don't know what to say 07's 08's, 09's have been smoking great. Some of the best smokers of all time imho! Construction issues these days are about as rare as seeing a gremlinx!



View attachment 57827


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> [/attach]
> 
> View attachment 57827


I see one in your avatar that's one mean wheel-stand!

:third::third::third::third::third:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Good discussion

I need to try some of these


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I see one in your avatar that's one mean wheel-stand!
> 
> :third::third::third::third::third:


 I tried to upload the picture in the post,but i guess i'm computer illiterate.
To top it all off a good friend who lurks the forum saw this thread,hit me with a Monte 2.It was total chocolate from foot to nub. As far as placing last order before the holidays don't know if i should sh$t or turn green.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Tony, all other things being equal, I'd get the Grand Edmundo now and save the Dips for later. While they still seem to be abundant, the Monte is an EL and it won't be around forever. It's more expensive, but also a much better cigar IMHO.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Smoking a Nov '10 Monte #2 atm. Damn near cigar nirvana. Not sure what the problem is here??? :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Tony, all other things being equal, I'd get the Grand Edmundo now and save the Dips for later. While they still seem to be abundant, the Monte is an EL and it won't be around forever. It's more expensive, but also a much better cigar IMHO.


I have yet to try the Grand Edmundo. I have had the Sublime the 08 el release. I was very disappointed in the 3 boxes i had purchased. Major construction issues. And mediocre taste. That is why i have stayed away from the Grand edmundos.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have yet to try the Grand Edmundo. I have had the Sublime the 08 el release. I was very disappointed in the 3 boxes i had purchased. Major construction issues. And mediocre taste. That is why i have stayed away from the Grand edmundos.


I bet I can change your mind on the 10 El's.....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Same issues with the Sublimes Tony, too many under filled cigars. Went through one box that was really really good the next one was hit or miss, mostly miss. Not acceptable for an expensive EL cigar. Still have a full box buried we'll see how they fare over time. 

The Monte GE is a different animal. Have not had or heard of any construction issues. Every one was enjoyable and well worth the coin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I bet I can change your mind on the 10 El's.....


You my most generous brother most certainly could!



Rodeo said:


> Same issues with the Sublimes Tony, too many under filled cigars. Went through one box that was really really good the next one was hit or miss, mostly miss. Not acceptable for an expensive EL cigar. Still have a full box buried we'll see how they fare over time.
> 
> The Monte GE is a different animal. Have not had or heard of any construction issues. Every one was enjoyable and well worth the coin.


Thanks Steve on your word and the word of Bull. I will order a box after the holidays!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The GE is what the Sublime was supposed to be.

Plus they're on sale, I believe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The GE is what the Sublime was supposed to be.
> 
> Plus they're on sale, I believe.


You are correct. I have been trying not to pull the trigger on them for days. I havent because I figured I dont have a baseline in the Monte line to appreciate them yet. Unless I'm wrong?


----------

